# fertility show? any one fancy it



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/index.html


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Kara, that sounds amazing, would love to go to that


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ye I wouldn't mind going either, and I'd be happy to drive could always pick people up on the way.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

looks good kara lots there


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

sound interesting .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe we could arrange something nearer the time.


----------

